# My Happy Place Part II



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

Another unlimited vista, this time on top of the Roan Plateau just outside of Rifle Colorado, on BLM land, during the first week of archery elk season. Taken with an iphone X.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Camp*

Some pretty cool sunsets on top of the Roan Plateau. iphone X


----------



## BenB341 (Oct 16, 2019)

What a wonderful view!


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Spectacular


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Great looking country. Great photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*The Drive To The Top*

Getting to the top of the Roan Plateau involves driving 7-9 miles up a narrow road, full of switchbacks, and drop-offs - definitely not for the faint of heart. Here's a one minute video of that fun trip.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rfavxfeexxhhqgv/Video Aug 31, 6 00 07 PM.mov?dl=0


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Reminds me of a road outside of Canyon City, Colo. called Skyline Ridge. The same kind of drop offs but on both sides of the road.


----------



## ocmarinetx (Aug 20, 2019)

That is a beautiful view.


----------



## Amirax1 (Dec 12, 2019)

the second picture has a nice atmosphere to it)


----------

